# Prepper Forums



## TheSurvivalistGirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Garbage.

Prepperforums... I thought I read the word "prepper" in there. Being a prepper does not have to be boiled down to a certain race or religion. I have found quite a few racists and hardcore religious jerks on this website, all while learning a big, fat 0 of anything.

Why the Hell are you guys wasting your time practicing prejudice? 

I am leaving this website to find serious preppers who are serious about self-preservation, not a damn anti-black, anti-anything church service.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Good luck and you're always welcome back.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

When the soreness goes away in the toe that got stepped on come on back you are always welcome.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Good bye drama queen. Don't let the door hit you in the ass on your way out. Make sure you clean up any mud you've knocked off your boots with all your foot stomping.
It is interesting how those who DEMAND acceptance and TOLERANCE from others are just as intolerant as those they are pointing fingers at. What a joke these people are. 
I guess this is what is known as " the new norm". This is the direct result of the infiltration of the education system by communist and fascist sympathizers. It is a brilliant tactic because it has destroyed the moral compass of our younger generations.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a friend who's black.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a self-cleaning board.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I have a friend who's black.


Well good for you! Next time don't leave you friends in the oven so long!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Well good for you! Next time don't leave you friends in the oven so long!


Bravo sir! That is the funniest thing I have read all day! :lol:


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

WOW!!! Not everyone can agree to disagree i guess... Good Luck hope you find a group that more in tuned to your beliefs ....I still think this site is the best Ive seen so far..everyone seems friendly and helpful..We all have the right to believe what we want..Just don't have to agree is all.. ::rambo::


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Being rather thin skinned myself, I think I can see why you got offended, though I can also see that the intention to offend wasn't there. I haven't been here long, but I very much enjoy my time here with a great group of kind hearted people who tell it like it is.

If you're not learning what you came here to learn, why not ask questions? Then you'll get the information you need and help the billion+1 lurkers here learn more as well.

It is naive to think you can come to a forum and shape its members to the mold you believe they should fit, _especially_ a forum full of independent thinkers like preppers tend to be. Make the effort to get to know people here, put yourself out there with questions instead of criticisms, and I think you'll find this is one of the best groups of its kind on the 'net.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

How can you not learn something here? And if you don't like a thread - don't continue to read it. Sheesh - there are several threads I don't follow mostly because I don't have an interest or sometimes don't understand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We Christians should shut up. Who are we to have an opinion or a belief.
Pardon us for not quietly allowing you to tell us what we are to believe.
The fault is all ours.

There. I said what you wanted to hear, though that wouldn't make you happy. You would find some reason to divide an agitate. You aren't looking for a prepper board, you are looking to stir trouble. I, for one, do not suggest you come back because I know your true intention.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Alpha Mike Foxtrot!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Alpha Mike Foxtrot!!!


/boggle. Help out a civilian here - huh?!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking at the posts by TheSurvivalistGirl, the person is just here to be a toll.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Silverbullet said:


> I will be honest and say that I somewhat agree with her, there are far too many political and religious posts on a forum that is dedicated to prepping, but you can't take it all so personal. If I see a thread that bothers me, I ignore it or, I will crack jokes just to try and bring some levity to the situation so people don't get so worked up. God knows life is serious enough as it is these days. That is what makes our country so great, even though it doesn't look so great lately, is that we can all freely express our opinions. Do I agree with everyone's opinion on here, hell no, but I respect them for expressing that opinion with an argument as to why they feel that way. One thing that we all can agree on is that we are all here because we want what is best for our families and want to be able to survive whatever is thrown at us when the time comes...and of course that Obama is a giant asshat, but that is a whole other thread!


I disagree. After the Indians the earliest preppers and survivalists were Caucasians escaping religious persecution. To this day the largest communities of peppers/survivalists are religion based. Religion and prepping go hand in hand. And this is coming from someone who isn't overly religious. I haven't been to church in 40 years.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you don't like someone's post--- don't read it.
Everyone is an individual and as such has their own opinions about stuff.
If you don't like what someone posts, don't read it
Bye---


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tango said:


> If you don't like someone's post--- don't read it.
> Everyone is an individual and as such has their own opinions about stuff.
> If you don't like what someone posts, don't read it
> Bye---


How would you find out you don't like the post without reading at least some of it.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> How would you find out you don't like the post without reading at least some of it.


Damn. That's a good point. OK, how about this, if you read a post you don't like deal with it.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

No one will ever be able to call me racist, I trust NO ONE. As far as beliefs go I am a Christian, but I don't force the way I believe on anyone else. I only hope they come to know what is right. I think preppers are the strongest minded people. I will never put someone down for their beliefs, you have to stand for something or you'll fall for anything.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Bravo sir! That is the funniest thing I have read all day! :lol:


How did you know he was cajun?!

In all seriousness, it's not odd to find a lot of political discussion in a prepper forum; part of the reason some of us prep is because we've lost faith in our public servants who have very righteously taken to their title of "leader" and completely discarded the "servant". You have enough corrupt villains in positions of power, and that could very easily lead to a collapse that would require some time off from rule of law before things were back together.

It's also not odd to find religious discussion. Half the time we're talking about the end of the world as we know it. The possible causes of which are usually guided by hands slightly loftier than our own. If you feel like you're being converted, it's best to determine whether that's the intent of the person writing the posts, or your own defense mechanisms being turned on. Either way, it's very easy for anyone here to walk away, more so than anywhere else due to the medium of communication.

SurHippieGirl has exercised that right. Nobody is stopping her. See how easy that was?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> In all seriousness, it's not odd to find a lot of political discussion in a prepper forum; part of the reason some of us prep is because we've lost faith in our public servants who have very righteously taken to their title of "leader" and completely discarded the "servant". You have enough corrupt villains in positions of power, and that could very easily lead to a collapse that would require some time off from rule of law before things were back together.
> 
> It's also not odd to find religious discussion. Half the time we're talking about the end of the world as we know it. The possible causes of which are usually guided by hands slightly loftier than our own. If you feel like you're being converted, it's best to determine whether that's the intent of the person writing the posts, or your own defense mechanisms being turned on. Either way, it's very easy for anyone here to walk away, more so than anywhere else due to the medium of communication.
> 
> SurHippieGirl has exercised that right. Nobody is stopping her. See how easy that was?


Just to add to your excellent observation, the primary topic of this site is life and death in various situations. Thus, when discussing LIFE we are going to touch on some uncomfortable topics, faith and politics being the foremost two. Oh well, that is why we are all here in the first place.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I have been on a lot of other SHTF sites and many on this site are also on several. Good luck finding one where the people don't think the same way as they do here.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As an added note not everyone here agrees - we are not homogenous in our beliefs. There are those of us who believe that what a person does is his/her own business as long as we are not required to join in or injured in some way by their practices. (how Libertarian of us) 

There will always be zealots and bigots as long as there are people. You do not have to be either to join in the discussions and the opinions of the zealots and bigots are worth every cent that you pay for them. It goes the same way for all opinions - they are each worth what you decide. 
A foot note of a personal note: I do not necessarily believe everything I post. If I did I would be the biggest male chauvinist pig on the planet. In all actuality I am a sensitive and compassionate old man with a healthy libido and an active imagination. Mostly harmless unless you threaten my family. If my off color one-liners bother you, I will apologize but I can't say it won't happen again. I openly thank the women on the board for putting up with my strange and sometimes sexual sense of humor.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> A foot note of a personal note: I do not necessarily believe everything I post. If I did I would be the biggest male chauvinist pig on the planet.


Boy, that is good news. I am vying for the title of biggest male chauvinist pig on the planet. At least now I know I have one less competitor. As a side note: I am neither sensitive nor compassionate.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Boy, that is good news. I am vying for the title of biggest male chauvinist pig on the planet. At least now I know I have one less competitor. As a side note: I am neither sensitive nor compassionate.


That is what Mrs.Inor said too.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> That is what Mrs.Inor said too.....


I told ya - Mrs Inor and I are like a hand and glove! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

She is a remarkable woman! Not only does she put up with us but she is willing to help when asked.
She is a lovely lady - just like my wife. (who says she doesn't "put up with me" but enjoys what I do when it means more work for her) Ya gotta love em.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> She is a remarkable woman! Not only does she put up with us but she is willing to help when asked.
> She is a lovely lady - just like my wife. (who says she doesn't "put up with me" but enjoys what I do when it means more work for her) Ya gotta love em.


Yep - I am certain, Mrs Paul like Mrs Inor, is tough as nails. They have to be to tolerate us.

Edit: Nurse Holly too. Hanging with Meangreen, I am certain she could point my toes and pound me into the ground with one one swipe!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the women on this board are tough. Like a willow tree they bend to our will but stand strong enough to support us through the strongest storms and keep our oak-like egos from breaking away.

If men are tempered steel our women are spring steel. Together we are stronger and better than either alone.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

You will notice most of the off topic posts are in the "general" category, which clearly says it's for, "General talk category for off topic conversations."

What I hate is when some moron brings up the fact that he had a pet turtle once. Oh wait, that was me.

Bacon then, that damn sure wasn't me! I think.

Anything that can affect our society should be of interest to preppers. The idea is to spot trends that might have serious implications down the road and affect your survival. This might cause you to modify your preps to keep up with new threats. Religion and politics certainly apply.

Style note to anyone else wanting to leave: it's generally considered bad form to say goodbye and leave in a huff. It's much better to just fade away without the drama. That's almost as childish as announcing that you're going to ignore someone or post that you're going to unfriend them. Na na na na na na... I can't hear you!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

TheSurvivalistGirl said:


> ...Why the Hell are you guys wasting your time practicing prejudice?...


Right.. 
Come hang with me and my pals at one of our fun BBQ's, here's a shot of our meet last month-










Not interested? Well how about a little joyride over your home town with us?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Try survivalist forum... Might be to your liking... 

However... I've never seen so many weirdos and idiots on one forum in my life. Lmoa. Excluding me of course.......


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Guys, guys... I don't know if you realize this but... she left already. So while the speeches are great and well written and all...

well I'm just saying that I think.. well, perhaps...

perhaps we should be discussing turtles at this point.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Guys, guys... I don't know if you realize this but... she left already. So while the speeches are great and well written and all...
> 
> well I'm just saying that I think.. well, perhaps...
> 
> perhaps we should be discussing turtles at this point.


Chances are pretty good due to the fact that she had to make her exit public that she hasn't left, and she's back here reading this thread to see what kind of ire her insults could draw. That aside, we're all just talking to each other and not so much at her anymore anyways.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

TheSurvivalistGirl said:


> Garbage.
> 
> Prepperforums... I thought I read the word "prepper" in there. Being a prepper does not have to be boiled down to a certain race or religion. I have found quite a few racists and hardcore religious jerks on this website, all while learning a big, fat 0 of anything.
> 
> ...


Haha, well good luck with your quest.

I DO find a lot of things discussed here to be "non prepper" oriented, I have never seen a rasist comment or anyone saying F##K God.

My guess is "survivalist GIRL" will be back in a few days after the "curse: is finished.

Being the only man here that would say it (i.e. good thing my wife doesn't read this)


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

:lol: Why the heck do you think I love to shoot my bow?! Gotta work out some of the bitchy.



Montana Rancher said:


> Haha, well good luck with your quest.
> 
> I DO find a lot of things discussed here to be "non prepper" oriented, I have never seen a rasist comment or anyone saying F##K God.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, what's this curse thing? I think my wife has it. Every... oh shit, here she comes


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The "curse thing" looks something like this...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

To hell with em if they can't take a joke.. Sure, this is a prepper forum and we do discuss a lot of survival/prep related stuff. We also like to vent about world news to each other. The majority of us have the same mind set and it is good to have a place like this to talk things out. For the most part, we are civil. Sure we use foul language but we are adults. Like stated before. If someone isn't interested in a thread, don't ****in read it!! See how simple that is? There is a general forum just for that purpose....

We have trolls and bleeding heart liberals on here that just try to stir the pot to get a rise out of us. Don't let em and they will pack their trash and ride! If not, they will just have to deal with our beliefs and opinions!!!!!!!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Wait, what's this curse thing? I think my wife has it. Every... oh shit, here she comes


And DD was never heard from again.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

indie said:


> And DD was never heard from again.


Could happen, but she'd starve and she knows it. I'm the cook in this here house.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hmmmnnn okay, grab some vagisil on the way out hunney.

discussing non prepper things on a prepper forum is ok. think of it this way if only a segment of society could tie their shoes, we wouldn't get together and discuss how we tie our shoes full time. just to know you are a round people who have furthered themselves to know how to tie a shoe- gives a common ground.

I am a member of about 14 yrs of a pretty rough website for sport bikes, we rarely discuss bikes, but talk of everything. I don't agree with all that is posted or the posters, so you know what? I don't click on them. certainly theres a a place for her on the net with folks like her that she can be happy with. bon voyage.

she should get going ifn she aint happy here.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wait, I have to learn to tie my own shoes?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I expect you'll attract a harem to take care of that detail for you, Paul. 



PaulS said:


> Wait, I have to learn to tie my own shoes?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

indie said:


> I expect you'll attract a harem to take care of that detail for you, Paul.


Harem, turtles, bacon, throwing poo, Ford trucks, self-inflating sex dolls from Iraq... What an awesome life we have built for ourselves!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

There's a reason we're the #1 rated prepper site. :lol:



Inor said:


> Harem, turtles, bacon, throwing poo, Ford trucks, self-inflating sex dolls from Iraq... What an awesome life we have built for ourselves!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Harem, turtles, bacon, throwing poo, Ford trucks, self-inflating sex dolls from Iraq... What an awesome life we have built for ourselves!


Self inflating sex dolls are great for the carpool lanes!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I havent anything racist,religious,or bigoted to say,nor nothing clever.so,if you dont like this forum, BUHBYE.:???:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Self inflating sex dolls are great for the carpool lanes!


Meangreen, the carpool lanes are no place for that! Keep your private life private!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> Harem, turtles, bacon, throwing poo, Ford trucks, self-inflating sex dolls from Iraq... What an awesome life we have built for ourselves!


I must have missed the "self inflating sex dolls from Iraq"... talk about air-heads!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I must have missed the "self inflating sex dolls from Iraq"... talk about air-heads!


Prepadoodle posted something about ordering a Muslim sex doll on the same thread as the turtles etc. When he opened the box, it blew itself up.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I must have missed the "self inflating sex dolls from Iraq"... talk about air-heads!


I thought we were sharing!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Weren't we just talking about what happens when you share? Tsk, tsk.



Meangreen said:


> I thought we were sharing!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

indie said:


> Weren't we just talking about what happens when you share? Tsk, tsk.


Ya Ya I gotta go see the therapist and he takes away my super powers!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Ya Ya I gotta go see the therapist and he takes away my super powers!


Maybe you should talk to the Scientology people about your super powers.

New Scientology building in Florida has floor where members get 'super powers' | Mail Online


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been reading this thread originated by SurvivalistGirl and I just keep thinking the same thing over and over about this spoiled child... "do you think in a SHTF situation that everyone is going to be sweet and politically correct?....are you going to quit and go home when someone says something that you disagree with or if some "rude, insensitive" people kick in your front door to rob, rape and kill you? Grow the hell up SurvivalistGirl, it don't get no easier than on a damn internet forum, life is hard and will probably get harder.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nobody wants to live "gloom and doom" all the time. It is nice to be able to live - now and after the SHTF. I would rather spend time around Survivalistgirl than someone who is so intent on their preparations that they can't enjoy the life they have. I am prepared. I am continuing to prepare more but I am also going to live my life and enjoy it where I can from this day on.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PaulS
You, your wife and friends would probably enjoy spending time with me and my wife and friends. I suspect that we probably have more in common than not and have enjoyed your posts. 
Do not misread the harshness aimed at SurivivalistGirl. The intent of the message to SG was simple...quit whining and complaining just because someone says something that you don't like. 
God Bless this Great Republic


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife is my own personal Pit Bull and I have to keep her on a log chain.lol The other day someone was kind of getting under my skin and she said turn me loose. I told her no it wasn't worth her ripping them a new one. I have the best wife ever, she doesn't like when I get upset. She would try to take care of it herself, she knows what I get like when angry. I don't turn green I turn red.lol She calls me her big Rottweiler, she keeps me level most of the time. Sadly she lost the "curse" a few years back, so the meanness is everything I have taught her.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

TheSurvivalistGirl said:


> Garbage.
> 
> Prepperforums... I thought I read the word "prepper" in there. Being a prepper does not have to be boiled down to a certain race or religion. I have found quite a few racists and hardcore religious jerks on this website, all while learning a big, fat 0 of anything.
> 
> ...


Does anyone else here find it ironic that those who claim to be the most tolerant are the ones who are the most intolerant? I mean really. I have a few bothers for friends, a few homies from the barrio a lot of Asian friends, hell I was married to one for 10 years! I even have a few gay friends although I certainly don't swing that way or have any desire to "experiment". Yet because I am white, because I own guns and because I occasionally read the bible I am the only one who is a bigot, or so they claim. Am I missing something here?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

exactly. lunatic,
here we have a drama queen that seeks inappropriate validation, needs to leave REALLY LOUD. so we can say "stop, don't go! you've contributed so much!" don't like a website? then don't click on it.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

PaulS said:


> As an added note not everyone here agrees - we are not homogenous in our beliefs. There are those of us who believe that what a person does is his/her own business as long as we are not required to join in or injured in some way by their practices. (how Libertarian of us)
> 
> There will always be zealots and bigots as long as there are people. You do not have to be either to join in the discussions and the opinions of the zealots and bigots are worth every cent that you pay for them. It goes the same way for all opinions - they are each worth what you decide.
> A foot note of a personal note: I do not necessarily believe everything I post. If I did I would be the biggest male chauvinist pig on the planet. In all actuality I am a sensitive and compassionate old man with a healthy libido and an active imagination. Mostly harmless unless you threaten my family. If my off color one-liners bother you, I will apologize but I can't say it won't happen again. I openly thank the women on the board for putting up with my strange and sometimes sexual sense of humor.


Redheaded girls watch out?


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

I've been around many communities for many different interests to know that a lot of them have so many people with so many personalities. Topics vary, conversations get heated. Threads roam off the topic all the time. That's the nature of things. If you have a job or go to school, how often do you stay on the same topic for an entire hour? 30 minutes? Topics change..that's how we're built.

If you are reading something and you don't like what you are reading, it's just as easy to back out of it as it is to hit the reply button and add your two cents. People fail to realize that, on the internet, when you add your two cents, you open yourself up to criticism. You might be anonymous and you might feel invincible and safe because you are home and not looking at people face to face - but those people WILL reply, they will single you out, and they will attack if they don't like what you said.

And no matter how "tough" you want to act online, you will always take it a little personally. You'll strike back, and the trolling/flaming has begun.

It's the nature of the internet, and frankly - you really won't escape it. Your options are free flowing forums like this one, or excessively moderated to the point of censorship forums like others. I prefer free flowing. Heavily moderated forums have idiots that powertrip and move topics, lock topics, delete threads, act all high and mighty with their mod powers - completely ruin the experience and intent of the forum all together. I'd rather read a few posts of things I don't like and just move on than go somewhere and have nothing to read at all...ever.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Maybe you should talk to the Scientology people about your super powers.
> 
> New Scientology building in Florida has floor where members get 'super powers' | Mail Online


I'm crazy not insane!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I'm crazy not insane!


The VA says I'm "well" now!:mrgreen:

Shows you how much the government knows.:lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The VA says I'm "well" now!:mrgreen:
> 
> Shows you how much the government knows.:lol:


The voices tell me that you are fine. - Oh look! a chicken!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> The voices tell me that you are fine. - Oh look! a chicken!


9 out of the 10 voices in my head tell me I should be cleaning my rifle instead of posting on this board.
As long as you don't yell INCOMING, or DINKS IN THE WIRE real loud we should be OK.


----------

